# I wish I had a horse!!



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

how come your not allowed?


----------



## amy loves horses (Sep 9, 2010)

well... my mum thinks that i won't look after it


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

how old are you if you mind me asking...having a horse is a lot of responsability.....what kind of land do you have? might want to join a pony club first before to show you mom that you can handle it


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I agree with kansas twister. There are ways to be around horses and enjoy them without actually owning one. The first 648 times my daughter asked me if she could have a horse, I said absolutely not. She has one now, but she had to take the right road before she could get there. I would look for a barn that might exchange some riding lessons for some hard work. You learn to take care of them properly and get to enjoy them. You just saying you want one is simply not enough. Horses require so much time, hard work and money.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

amy loves horses said:


> well... my mum thinks that i won't look after it


_Well she may very well be right. I know the feeding, grooming, riding every day sounds like excellent fun and don't get me wrong it is, but on cold, wet, rainy days when your sick its not my favorite thing to do. Once you have a horse, your horse truly does come first. Holidays are harder to go on, ect._

_It also may be that your parents cannot afford a horse, you never really realize how much they actually cost till you have one and are paying for feed, farrier, vet bills, ect. Resently my parents have spent over $1000 on two vet visits alone as my horse had rather bad colic. We did everything to prevent this, he has excellent care. But horses are horses and even though you say "Oh he won't get sick". They very well can._

_In my opinion it also depends on your level of experiance - I did track work, trained with green horses, helped instruct riding lessons, had millions of lessons, worked at a stable, ect. Before I got my own horse. I'm sure your parents want you to have a horse very much but i think they may be doing what they believe is best for you; being your parents they may very well be correct aswell. _


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome to the real world. Life is not fair. It truly sucks sometimes.


I did not get my own horse until I was out of college and had a full time job to pay for the horse.

Enjoy what ever horse experience you get now, learn all you can, and some day you can get a horse.


I do agree with the others. Owning a horse sounds like so much fun. But it is a ton of work. And it is not cheap. Work that has to happen no matter the weather, no matter how you feel, no matter how much you would rather be at your friends party.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Horses are expensive, time consuming, delicate, and unnecessary luxury items. 

Your parents either don't have the desire or the ability to spend so much money on an animal that is not necessary to daily life. A roof over your head, clothing, food, and education are more important.

Once you're an adult and making your own money, you can decide for yourself on what you want to spend it. Since you're not an adult and dependent on your parents, _they_ get to decide where they spend their own money.

Always said life isn't fair. It most certainly isn't, but I don't think this is the case with you. You want something your parents aren't willing to give you. I don't think it's unfair, it just is what it is.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I was in your position until I was 13, and looking back I wish I would have waited another few years and leased a horse first. You don't want to bring a horse home and then realize you have no clue what you're doing.

Also take into consideration that once you have a horse, you might as well be married to it. They're a huge commitment and it's not so fun sometimes when it's pouring down rain or freezing cold outside and you still have to go out and do chores. Horse ownership is also often synonymous with financial enslavement.

I don't want to discourage you from getting your own horse someday, but take the time to get educated and know exactly what you're getting into when you decide you're ready for a horse.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm not sure how old you are but when I was young and living at home, I wanted a horse so badly it physically hurt sometimes.

I have a very generous uncle who told me (many years later) he would've bought me a horse in a heartbeat if my father let him. However, now that I am older, I can see why my father did not.

My father, god bless his non-horsey soul, understood completely that the cost of the horse was the least expensive part of ownership. He was the sole financial provider of a family with 3 children and god bless that man again, felt it his responsibility to ensure we all had a college education. (i.e. he paid for it all).

As a child I had no clue the cost of things or any other knowledge of any financials. So always felt it simply wasn't fair!

But now as an adult and responsible for putting my own daughter through college, owning a home and all that financially entails as well as ensuring the two horses I have are happy and healthy...I can really appreciate exactly why my father said no.

And I feel blessed every day I had a father like him.

So stop focusing on how unfair it is...and think about all the horsey things you could do without owning your own horse. Riding lessons, working at a stable...etc. You can do many horse related things without actually having to own one.

And the good news about that? You can learn without the responsibility and that will set you up to be a good, responsible horse owner when you can purchase one on your own.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I believe it sure helps to have a horsey family. I grew up with horses and so have my children. My husband has only been riding a few years but he is slowly getting there


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I didn't get my first horse until I was 16 I think? I paid for him myself. My advice is read books, fictional and non-fictional, watch all the movies, and if you can talk your parents into it... take the lessons. There isn't anything else you can do except keep your grades up and hope they change their minds!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I agree with everyone. I know it's not at all what you want to hear right now, but it's something that needs to be heard. If your serious then find a job working with horses, or find a place to take lessons, or someone willing to trade your hard work for some more hard work of learning about how to properly handle, care and ride horses. Check out all the stables near you and see who has something to offer you. If you show your parents that your willing to work hard for what you want then they'll be more inclined to help you get what you want. I'm not saying it will happen right away, but it could help them see that your ready. And when you are ready for horse ownership offer to help with the finacial responsibilities as much as you can.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Everyone has given you great advice! My pony I have now came with the house when I was younger. It was awesome to me; I have a pony to ride, and groom and feed treats to. It is very fun.. But like mentioned before, not the most appealing thing when you are sick or miss out on holidays.:wink: Horses take alot of blood, sweat and tears, not to mention time and money. 

Like others have said, try to take lesson, help out around stables and read, read, read! Learn as much as you can!
Good luck for the future!


----------



## Kayley (Sep 11, 2010)

If you cant have your own maybe try finding a good stable to ride at?
I only got my boy last year and i am very lucky that my family know the owners of land behind our house other wise i wouldn't of got him. Before i got him i used to have lessons once a week and i used to try get my cousin let me ride hers.


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Try leaseing


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I agree with what everyone said. Luckily my mom loves horses to, and we board, so we have to pay, but we can go on holidays and stuff. 
I just want to add (because I'm a teenager too) that they take up a lot of time, and your friends might be begging you to come hangout and your friends are always hanging out while you are with your horse. I Know, it is worth it, but there are things you will have to miss that none of your other friends are missing, which sucks sometimes, but it's just another thing to owning a horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

